# Beautiful Bettas



## gracefulbetta (Jun 23, 2014)

I have one Betta fish, Princess Lola, or Lola for short. On Tuesday I will be getting a new betta this time a male. and no they won't be in the same tank, I know better. I can't wait to by my new betta. Lola is my baby and I am hoping to treat my new betta the same way. Which reminds me I need some ideas on names. please do share. I am hoping to put some pictures up of my babies. and I will be frequently updating on my betta kids lol. Now one more question do you talk to your fish or is it just me? haha lol.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

No I do. I tend to put my hand in my Betta's tank and gracefully allow my finger to feel his tail. He doesn't mind and I enjoy it. Prince (my betta) has become my own little project. You should check out my journal (My Prince). You'll be able to see some pictures. You should put some pictures up of your men, I'd love to see them! I enjoy pictures!


----------



## gracefulbetta (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes I am defiantly going to put pictures up there, but I am waiting to get a new fish (this time a male) and then I shall put pictures up. I am going to have to try that feeling her fins.


----------



## gracefulbetta (Jun 23, 2014)

I thought I should share a few facts about Lola one is I thought she was a boy for about a month until she laid eggs. Her name used to be Sir Williams. She has shells at the bottom of her tank and she likes to relax on top of them. Lola is a beige/blue color, she has beige on her body with some light spots of blue on her fins, also has a bit of shiny blue on her body. and Lola is my baby.


----------

